

Facebook Co-founder drops US status - eplanit
http://m.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/facebook-man-drops-us-status-20120512-1yjfh.html

======
ColinWright
Substantial earlier discussions here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3960000>

and here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3960028>

Much of it is overlapping and/or duplicated, but with simultaneous submissions
and no cross-referencing, that's bound to happen.

